# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  മഴ ഓര്*മ്മകള്* ഒരു ജബ്ബാറിയന്* നൊസ്റ്റാള്ŏ

## JabbaR

പ്രഭാതത്തിന്റെ നനുത്ത കണങ്ങളോ അതോ മാത്ര്തത്തിന്* കരങ്ങളാല്* വെള്ളം കോരി ഒഴിചതോ,
ചപ്ര തല മുടി നെറ്റിയില്* നിന്ന് നീക്കി ഞാന്* പല്ലിളിച്ചു 
പാതി നഗ്നന്*, 
 നോവിക്കാതെ ഉമിക്കരി എന്റെ പല്ലുകളെ ഉമ്മ വെച്ച് വെളുപ്പിച്ചു ,

തടിയന്* മജീദിന്റെ കൂവല്* കേട്ട്  ബാഗും ഉമ്മ അവസാനമായി വായിലേക്ക് വെച്ച് തന്ന തേനില്* മുക്കിയ അപ്പ ക്കഷ്ണം-
 തട്ടി മാറ്റി ഞാന്* ദ്രിതിയ്ല്* ചാടി മുറ്റത്തേക്കിറങ്ങി,
തടിയന്റെ വീട്ടില്* നിന്ന് ഒഴുകി വരുന്ന  ചാണകവും മഴ വെള്ളവും ചേര്*ന്ന മിശ്രിതം എന്റെ നാല് പാടും ചിന്നി ചിതറി നൃത്തം വെച്ച്,
മഴ ചന്നം പിന്നം ചാടിയും തുള്ളിയും -
പുസ്തകം വെച്ച ടെക്സ്*റ്റയല്* കവറില്* ഏതോ റിംഗ് ടോണ്* കമ്പോസ് ചെയ്തു കൊണ്ടേ ഇരുന്നു ,
ഉമ്മ കുടയെടുക്കാന്* വീടിന്റെ അന്തരാളങ്ങളിലെക്ക് ഊളിയിട്ട തക്കത്തിന് ഇറയത്ത് ഒളിപിച്ച ചൂണ്ടല്* ഞാന്* തടിയന്റെ ബാഗിലേക്ക് മാറ്റി-
ഒന്നും അറിയാത്ത പോലെ ഉമ്മ കൈകളില്* വെച്ച് തന്ന സര്*ക്കാര്* ബസ്* പോലെ ചൂടിയാലും നനയുന്ന 
ദ്വാരങ്ങളാല്* അല്ങ്ക്രിതം ആയ പുള്ളി ക്കുടയും നിവൃത്തി നടന്നു 
കുടയുടെ പിടിയില്* ഉള്ള വിസിലില്* ആഞ്ഞു  ഊതി 
കൂടെയുള്ള തടിയനും കൊടുത്തു ഒരു ഊത്  
കരി മഷി ഇട്ട ആകാശം ,
നനഞ്ഞ പച്ച പുല്കൊടികള്* തിങ്ങി നിറഞ്ഞ തോടു വരമ്പിന്റെ ഇരു വശവും , 
കുത്തി ഒലിക്കുന്ന തോട്ടിലെ ചെളി നിറമുള്ള വെള്ളവും ,
പുതു മണ്ണിന്* ഗന്ധവും , 
വരി വരി ആയി തൊട്ടു വരമ്പത്ത് ചൂണ്ട ഇട്ടിരിക്കുന്ന കുട്ടി കുറുമ്പന്* മാരുടെ ഇടയില്* ഞാനും സ്ഥാനം പിടിച്ചു .
ബാഗില്* നിന്ന് ചൂണ്ട അനുസരനയോടെ എടുത്തു തന്ന തടിയന്* വിദ്യാലയം ലക്ഷ്യമാക്കി പായുന്നത് ഞാന്* ഇടം കണ്ണിട്ട്  നോക്കി 
അവന്* എന്ജിയരും ഞാന്* എങ്ങും എത്താതെ പോയി എന്നുള്ളത് വേറെ കാര്യം

----------


## ParamasivaM

Nannayittund  :cheers:

----------


## Hari

kollaamm.......... :Good:

----------


## Lakkooran

Jabbu oru kochu sahithyakaran koode ayirunno :) Kollam nannayittundu... Iniyum poratte...

----------


## JabbaR

Taaanx alooot for commenting and reaading frendss ::::))))

----------


## Lakkooran

> Taaanx alooot for commenting and reaading frendss ::::))))


'Pranayam' vishayam aakki enthelum okke champu. Athu kalakkum :)

----------


## maryland

escape.....buji aavaan kadutha porattam.. :Vandivittu:

----------


## JabbaR

> 'Pranayam' vishayam aakki enthelum okke champu. Athu kalakkum :)


eeeshwaraa  :Scooter:  ningal athu vidunna lakshanam onnum ella alle ...

----------


## Lakkooran

> eeeshwaraa  ningal athu vidunna lakshanam onnum ella alle ...


:) :) :) :)

----------


## ParamasivaM

Ee thread vannathil pinne mazhayum kuranju/illa :kidding:

----------


## sirius

> Ee thread vannathil pinne mazhayum kuranju/illa :kidding:


ekm ravile thottu mazha aanallo :Engane:

----------


## nanma

Kollam Jabbar....oru padu purathekku varanundu...try... :Good:

----------


## The Megastar

Kollaattaa... kalakkeend...  :thumright:

----------


## The Megastar

> Kollam Jabbar....oru padu purathekku varanundu...try...


*Kondotty Jabbar* :Cool:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> ekm ravile thottu mazha aanallo


Innale ivide mazha peythilla  :Scooter:

----------


## kallan pavithran

good one jabru.... ineem poratte ingadu...

----------


## Vineeth vasudevan

pettennu stop cheythath venda ennu thonni...:)

----------


## Spunky

Adipoli  :Ok:  .. was able to visualize  :cheers:

----------


## JabbaR

Thaaaanx everyoneeee :)))

----------


## maryland

kooduthal poratte....

----------


## Harry

> Thaaaanx everyoneeee :)))


http://www.manoramaonline.com/cgi-bi...&tabId=4&BV_ID=@@@

oru paattezhuthi ayachu kodukku

----------


## Spunky

> http://www.manoramaonline.com/cgi-bi...&tabId=4&BV_ID=@@@
> 
> oru paattezhuthi ayachu kodukku


ithu kollallo  :Hmmm:

----------


## maryland

> http://www.manoramaonline.com/cgi-bi...&tabId=4&BV_ID=@@@
> 
> oru paattezhuthi ayachu kodukku


 :Thnku:   :Thnku: 
njaanum orennam ezhuthunnundu.. :Mail1:

----------


## Spunky

> njaanum orennam ezhuthunnundu..


Njanum  :Maxim:

----------


## maryland

> Njanum


 :Good:   :Ok:

----------


## josemon17

_Kollam Jabbu mone....Iniyum poratte_

----------


## Spartan

good one jabbare...  :Highfive:    valare nannayittundu... aduthatu irakku...

----------


## Lakkooran

> njaanum orennam ezhuthunnundu..


Vallapozhum oru cinemappattu kelkkunna nammale athum nirthikum alliyo :)

----------


## Lakkooran

To Jabbu and other kavikal / kavayathrikal

4-5 yearsinu munne FK Super Stars enna threadil palarum cheriya kavithakal okke postumayirunnu. snehithan enna member thudarchayayi avide kavithakal ezhuthum.
Chilathu nallathaanu. ee pullikkaran ippo Delhiyile kavi sadasukalil ariyappedunna oral aanu. Pala pramukha kavikalumayum pullikku aduppam undu. Pulliyude 2 kavitha samaharangal
prasidheekarikkappettu. His name is Manoj Menon. Hes there in my facebook and Heart Book :)

Njan pulliyumayi samarichappol pulli paranjthu "Njan ezhuthunna cheriya kavithakalkku FKyil ninnum kittiya nalla vaakkukal valiya prolsahanam ayirunnu" ennanu

Njan ithu parayan kaaranam, ningalude kala srishtikal ivide idumpol labhikkunna kriyathmakamaya abhipraya prakadangal/ anumodanangal okke ningalkku ere sahayakam akum.

FKyil ittathu kondu naale ivide oru load kavikal undakum ennonnumalla paranjathu.Pakshe prolsahanagal theerchayayum kooduthal nalla kalasrishtikalude piravikku kaaranam aakum.

nale oru pakshe Manojine pole allenkil valiya reethiyil ariyappedunna kalakaranmar ivide ninnum undakilla ennu aaru kandu.

Kooduthal kalasrishtikal pratheekshikkunnu elavaril ninnum :)

----------


## JabbaR

> To Jabbu and other kavikal / kavayathrikal4-5 yearsinu munne FK Super Stars enna threadil palarum cheriya kavithakal okke postumayirunnu. snehithan enna member thudarchayayi avide kavithakal ezhuthum.Chilathu nallathaanu. ee pullikkaran ippo Delhiyile kavi sadasukalil ariyappedunna oral aanu. Pala pramukha kavikalumayum pullikku aduppam undu. Pulliyude 2 kavitha samaharangalprasidheekarikkappettu. His name is Manoj Menon. Hes there in my facebook and Heart Book :)Njan pulliyumayi samarichappol pulli paranjthu "Njan ezhuthunna cheriya kavithakalkku FKyil ninnum kittiya nalla vaakkukal valiya prolsahanam ayirunnu" ennanuNjan ithu parayan kaaranam, ningalude kala srishtikal ivide idumpol labhikkunna kriyathmakamaya abhipraya prakadangal/ anumodanangal okke ningalkku ere sahayakam akum.FKyil ittathu kondu naale ivide oru load kavikal undakum ennonnumalla paranjathu.Pakshe prolsahanagal theerchayayum kooduthal nalla kalasrishtikalude piravikku kaaranam aakum.nale oru pakshe Manojine pole allenkil valiya reethiyil ariyappedunna kalakaranmar ivide ninnum undakilla ennu aaru kandu.Kooduthal kalasrishtikal pratheekshikkunnu elavaril ninnum :)


 :Goodpost: ho romaaanch lakkoorjiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ente ullileeeee kaviiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii oruuuu artha naaadamyiiiii ithaaaa fkiyil peythirangaaaan thudikkunnuuuuuuuu :))

----------


## Lakkooran

> ho romaaanch lakkoorjiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ente ullileeeee kaviiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii oruuuu artha naaadamyiiiii ithaaaa fkiyil peythirangaaaan thudikkunnuuuuuuuu :))


Pani paaliyo karthave :)

----------


## Harry

> To Jabbu and other kavikal / kavayathrikal
> 
> 4-5 yearsinu munne FK Super Stars enna threadil palarum cheriya kavithakal okke postumayirunnu. snehithan enna member thudarchayayi avide kavithakal ezhuthum.
> Chilathu nallathaanu. ee pullikkaran ippo Delhiyile kavi sadasukalil ariyappedunna oral aanu. Pala pramukha kavikalumayum pullikku aduppam undu. Pulliyude 2 kavitha samaharangal
> prasidheekarikkappettu. His name is Manoj Menon. Hes there in my facebook and Heart Book :)
> 
> Njan pulliyumayi samarichappol pulli paranjthu "Njan ezhuthunna cheriya kavithakalkku FKyil ninnum kittiya nalla vaakkukal valiya prolsahanam ayirunnu" ennanu
> 
> Njan ithu parayan kaaranam, ningalude kala srishtikal ivide idumpol labhikkunna kriyathmakamaya abhipraya prakadangal/ anumodanangal okke ningalkku ere sahayakam akum.
> ...


http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...ge-557/page557

----------


## AjinKrishna

> To Jabbu and other kavikal / kavayathrikal
> 
> 4-5 yearsinu munne FK Super Stars enna threadil palarum cheriya kavithakal okke postumayirunnu. snehithan enna member thudarchayayi avide kavithakal ezhuthum.
> Chilathu nallathaanu. ee pullikkaran ippo Delhiyile kavi sadasukalil ariyappedunna oral aanu. Pala pramukha kavikalumayum pullikku aduppam undu. Pulliyude 2 kavitha samaharangal
> prasidheekarikkappettu. His name is Manoj Menon. Hes there in my facebook and Heart Book :)
> 
> Njan pulliyumayi samarichappol pulli paranjthu "Njan ezhuthunna cheriya kavithakalkku FKyil ninnum kittiya nalla vaakkukal valiya prolsahanam ayirunnu" ennanu
> 
> Njan ithu parayan kaaranam, ningalude kala srishtikal ivide idumpol labhikkunna kriyathmakamaya abhipraya prakadangal/ anumodanangal okke ningalkku ere sahayakam akum.
> ...


 :Goodpost:  :Goodpost:  :Declare:

----------

